# Squirrel Tournament



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

The 4th annual Dunningville Reformed Church Squirrel Tournament will be on February 11. Please see the attached flyer. Hope to see you on Feb. 11 for a great time. If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

My daughter and I hunted this tournament last year
They did a great job
We will be back again this year It's a blast


----------

